
I slowly laid off 60% of my colleagues on Wall Street - Anon84
https://news.efinancialcareers.com/uk-en/3001858/laying-off-bankers
======
quaquaqua1
>"regular layoffs are necessary for this ecosystem"

>"I try to be as unemotional as possible"

Allow me to propose that a corporation shouldn't be structured in this way.
Obviously a large bank is operating with a much more complex business model
when compared to a small business that unclogs people's toilets, but the
plumber's business should in theory not require any layoffs. It should be
possible for a lean team to operate forever in a very humane manner.

Instead we have this pooling of capital and contracts in the hands of
inefficient mega corps. The corps scoop up pretty much any worker they can
when times are good, and then lay them off arbitrarily when the managers need
to meet some KPI.

This is inherently unhuman and a waste of time and money. The laid off workers
would normally be able to go innovate and start their own shop, but the big
corps have locked up all the contracts and clients.

